# Perdido Key Bay (Old River) fishing?



## DavidAMarch (May 13, 2012)

I will be coming down to Perdido Key Bay (Old River) section and will be fishing for the first time in the bay section and on the inshore side.

My question is what type of fish do you catch in the bay section? Also can anyone point me in the direction of crabbing info etc.

Thanks.
Dave March


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I stayed at a house on Bow Legs Reef Rd 2 years ago. I caught 2 redfish, 9 specks, 2 flounder, and more cat and rays than I could shake a stick at. Caught as many crabs off the dock as I wanted just in crab traps. My kids loved it.


----------



## DavidAMarch (May 13, 2012)

cat and rays? Are these catfish? Did you leave our a line over night for them.

What is a good bait for crab?


----------

